# Dash VW NEATO or should I say LIMBO van?



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow, I haven't posted for such a long time I am out of sync. Well, I have not left and wanted to ask if anyone have ever taken the top of of a Dash VW van before. I love the bodies but I want to add a driver and passengers without destroying the body. It just occured to me that I could drill a hole and add a head but I refrain untill I hear any advise. Herby really needs a lowering job and some 48's. Actually Herbie is my brothers Christmas present as he has a real 1:1 '58 just like it. He has a '66 splitty van like these also but I have to keep these for now. Still in deliberation.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Bob Zilla knows how!


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I have been staring at it and I think I have seen the seam and have plans for safari's. Very nice body. The rear bumper on the bug seems a little strange but the vans are sweet. David


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Speaking of...*

Speaking of cool VWs, check out the link below to see what the diecast modifiers side of HT are up to. Can you say "way cool"? I'll bet you can!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2609784#post2609784

All that bad boy needs is the VJ direct drive treatment and we'd have the Dub Rat from Hell.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The kit form for these would have made this job a piece of cake, as the top and bottom are separate in the kit. I'm unsure how they get attached, or if they can be taken apart easily.. Sorry I can't help more..

UtherJoe


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Yes I do...Here is what you do!*



Bill Hall said:


> Bob Zilla knows how!


I made a few of these and took them apart. Just take a small flat head screwdriver and carefully pry it under the front end under the VW symbol. It should come apart pretty easily. These are held together with "Rubber Cement" from the factory.

For anyone with the kits it is worth painting them as leaving one half white plastic color isn't a very good idea if you plan to Decal and Future them. Future doesn't like to stick to bare plastic very well. Learned the hard way on this.  No biggy at least I learned something from doing it wrong.

Bob...VWs are one of my Favorites...zilla


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bob, you do an amazing job on painting the VW logo and trimming the headlights... what's your secret?


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

A fleet of Hooters! That's udderly ridiculous!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

bumpercar88 said:


> A fleet of Hooters! That's udderly ridiculous!


 
:lol::lol: rr


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

bumpercar88 said:


> A fleet of Hooters! That's udderly ridiculous!


Thanks alot, I just sprayed tea all over my laptop LMAO.

Dave


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Bob. Those vans are terrific. I only want eight more so far. The only thing that is not correct is the squared off front wheel openings. Don't get me wrong. Mine were 11.00 apiece. I could not cast these my self for that price even if I paid myself $1 and hour. I need to fill in a couple of windows and put the roof hatch on and go camping. Yeah some infield track campers. David


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

someone say camping??? Which should we take??


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh, Yeah. The high top. Now you guys are giving me ideas. Hypothetical functioning top. Hmmm.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> Bob, you do an amazing job on painting the VW logo and trimming the headlights... what's your secret?


VJ,

We need more Calgon...Ancient Chinese secret eeeeeh?

They are plastic headlights off of a diecast VW van. Also the VW emblem is a small chromed VW emblem stolen off the same diecast VW van.

I carefully cut or sanded (don't remember) the front VW off the Dash van and sanded the back of the chrome VW emblem to remove any chrome and glued it on.

Will post pics of the Diecast and its packaging here soon.

Need to make clones of these HTERS vans for myself as these were Auctioned off at HOHT for a very good cause. :thumbsup:

Bob...saving a few of these Dash VW van kits for a rainy day...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Here are the Pics VJ....of the diecast I took the parts from*



videojimmy said:


> Bob, you do an amazing job on painting the VW logo and trimming the headlights... what's your secret?


VJ,

Here is a picture of the package made by: HONGWELL TOYS LIMITED. The package says Cararama.

You can see by the pics that these are just a tad to small to convert to a T-Jet chassis I believe? Also the front end is smashed in this smaller diecast eeeek!

The larger VW Van is a Dash body that fits on the T-Jet chassis. I have to say that it is a nice body indeed. Thanks Dan for the fun toys! 




























I am going to Mneyes this Dash Van!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...sorry it took a while to post these pics VJ...zilla


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

HONGWELL TOYS LIMITED purveyors of detailing parts for Dash VW Buses... BobZilla shows how to take lemons and make lemonade. Rock on Zilla!


----------

